# A mouse in small condo studio?



## kc3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I've got a small problem. I'm in a small ~600 sq ft studio in a clean condo, my place is fairly clean, but recently I found some poop in my closet. At first I thought it was cockroaches and I left traps everywhere, but after googling images of mice/cockroach poop, I think it must be a mouse or a rat.

I've never actually seen the creature, but I keep finding poop in random locations in the studio. I bought some of the hockey-puck shaped mouse traps (where you don't have to see the corpse) and put peanut butter in it but none of them have seem to catch anything, perhaps I need traditional mouse traps? 

The building is relatively new, so I don't think there are any holes in the wall. Must've run in somehow when I opened the patio door to air out the room. I would guess it's only a single mouse (or rat), is it overkill and unnecessary to call pest control? How would they handle the situation?

Thanks


----------



## kc3 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've also kept my roach traps up just in case but those haven't caught anything. Took a photo of some of the poop, hopefully somebody can identify it.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks kinda big to me, but that may be an optical illusion, but I'm guessing a chipmunk. The only thing is I think Alvin would be considerably noisier than a wee mouse


----------



## kc3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Could it be a rat? I don't think it's Alvin. Woulda definitely noticed him by now.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I am guessing, a mouse.

Try some regular mouse traps. A lot of folks say that peanut butter works better than cheese.
Place the trap perpendicular to the wall with the bait end against the baseboard.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Always make sure to never leave that patio door open with out at least the screen closed.
All a mouse needs is a 1/4 space to slip in.
First place I'd be checking is under the sink. Often times the holes were bored to big.
If there's an access door on the back side of the shower or tub control remove it and look inside, stuff any holes you see with steel wool and had some Decon.
Check for any loose siding. I've seen them come in under the siding.
Look for any holes around where the power, sewer or main water supply comes into the house.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Be patient with traps or get a cat trained to mouse. A good one will also take the legs off chirping crickets and if charming will find you women.

Hey, could you click in and adjust information so we have a basic idea of where you are geographically? It could be something like a chipmunk I suppose but not where I live.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep that's them be mouse turds. I'm an expert after our last house. 

Don't freak because you have a mouse...it does not mean that you're home is dirty or you neighbors are. It means it's winter. And yeah, they can squeeze through holes the size of a dime so they are tough to keep out. Upside is that unless you have a breeding colony in your home that once you wipe out the few that found their way in you're done until next winter.

Allen is spot on with bait and placement. Peanut butter does not spoil, stays in place, and is pretty foolproof. You want the traps with the bait facing the wall because mice tend to travel along the wall and this way they don't end up crawling over cocked trap arm, tripping it, and getting catapulted into the next room.


----------

